# Will Canon ever release a crop sensor with 1080p60 that's not the 7D Mark II?



## Frank M (Mar 8, 2015)

I've been on the edge of purchasing a new body for a long while now. I do a lot of video, but also do a lot of sports and landscape photography. 

One of the video features I've been really waiting for is a crop sensor body that does 1080P 60 fps or more. I know you're saying, well, the 7D Mark II does that, but it lacks a feature I find absolutely critical and that is the articulating screen. 

I wish the 70D had this capability as it would have been my absolute no brainer. Now, I'm left with very little options when it comes to Canon (I'm a Canon shooter through and through). 

With their new releases (T6's, 5DS, 5DR), they skipped including higher frame rates and, to me, that seems to indicate they are in no rush to do so. 

So I'm a bit stuck and don't know what to do. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## FotosbyMike (Mar 9, 2015)

Maybe look at the GH4 for doing mostly all your video stuff. You can get a metabones adapter and should be able to use all your current glass.


----------



## goodguy (Mar 9, 2015)

Its still only rumors but I heard the 5D IV will have very good video capabilities.
I would wait for that.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 9, 2015)

goodguy said:


> Its still only rumors but I heard the 5D IV will have very good video capabilities.
> I would wait for that.



but will it actually have a screen that benefits video shooters?


----------



## goodguy (Mar 9, 2015)

Braineack said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > Its still only rumors but I heard the 5D IV will have very good video capabilities.
> ...


 
Ahh yes, you are right, it probably will not have an articulated screen like the Nikon D750.

I guess if OP wants a good all around camera that does good sports, video and have the articulated screen currently the D750 is his only option.
Shame he is only willing to consider Canon.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 9, 2015)

The D5300 does 1080p @ 60fps and has a better articulating screen for video over the D750 -- plus it costs signficantly less than the 7DmII.


----------



## runnah (Mar 9, 2015)

Glad no one had offered anything remotely helpful thus far. The OP said he wants to stick with Canon.

OP, what will the articulating screen allow you to do that you cannot do now?
Are you shooting free hand or on a tripod?
What type of subjects are you shooting?


----------



## Braineack (Mar 9, 2015)

runnah said:


> Glad no one had offered anything remotely helpful thus far. The OP said he wants to stick with Canon.
> 
> OP, what will the articulating screen allow you to do that you cannot do now?
> Are you shooting free hand or on a tripod?
> What type of subjects are you shooting?



glad to see you weren't able to either.


----------



## runnah (Mar 9, 2015)

Braineack said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Glad no one had offered anything remotely helpful thus far. The OP said he wants to stick with Canon.
> ...



I ask questions to help find the best answer.


----------



## Frank M (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey guys,

Thanks for all the answers and questions I'll try to respond to everything.

Regarding a dedicated video camera, I simply prefer a DSLR for my purposes. It allows me to do much more for much less. 

Yes, I am a Canon shooter and would much prefer to stick with Canon because of the investment I've made into glass, the brand, etc. But I'm not completely against other brands if I'm not breaking the bank (really don't want to go over $1000).

Regarding the articulating screen, I am shooting in various styles. I do quite a bit of free hand/gorilla style work. I also tend to have to get a lot of low and high shots where the articulating screen does wonders.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Frank M (Mar 9, 2015)

bigal1000 said:


> Thats why I suggested a dedicated camera, does Canon have one that you could use your existing Canon lenses on ?



Canon does have a dedicated video camera that would use my existing lenses, but as I mentioned, DSLR allows me to do much more for much less. Unfortunately, the dedicated video camera route is not an option at this time.


----------



## runnah (Mar 9, 2015)

bigal1000 said:


> Thats why I suggested a dedicated camera, does Canon have one that you could use your existing Canon lenses on ?



They do but they are quite expensive.


----------



## runnah (Mar 9, 2015)

Frank M said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks for all the answers and questions I'll try to respond to everything.
> 
> ...



Look into the 70d, great starter dslr video rig. Flip out screen, best true AF and cheap. Granted it won't do 60fps, but depending on what you are shooting there are ways to cheat that.


----------



## Frank M (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey runnah, 

Yeah, as I mention in my OP, the 70D would be my no brainer if it did 60fps. I know you can cheat that, but you can cheat way more with 60fps. 

Someone else mentioned the GH4, but again, a bit out of my price range. 

I went off on a tangent, but the just of the original post was to ask whether people thought Canon will be coming out with something in the near future that does 60fps or more.


----------



## runnah (Mar 9, 2015)

Frank M said:


> Hey runnah,
> 
> Yeah, as I mention in my OP, the 70D would be my no brainer if it did 60fps. I know you can cheat that, but you can cheat way more with 60fps.
> 
> ...




I guarantee they will. The question will be if it's in your price range or not.

As mention the 5D mark IV will certainly have it along with possible 4k, but figure that it will be close to $4k at launch.

Alternative options are using software like RE Vision Effects Inc. Products Twixtor to get what I image is the slower motion look.


----------



## Frank M (Mar 9, 2015)

runnah, I currently have a 7D which obviously does 1080p 30fps. I actually use after effects timewarp to get the slow motion effect (does the same as Twixtor), but I've found 60fps works a whole lot better when using something like Twixtor or Timewarp. There are much less artifacts from the effect.

Sometimes I wish I had bought into Nikon when I started shooting  I might look at purchasing a cheap Nikon (maybe the 3300) and a 50mm just for the 60fps capabilities.


----------



## runnah (Mar 9, 2015)

Frank M said:


> runnah, I currently have a 7D which obviously does 1080p 30fps. I actually use after effects timewarp to get the slow motion effect (does the same as Twixtor), but I've found 60fps works a whole lot better when using something like Twixtor or Timewarp. There are much less artifacts from the effect.
> 
> Sometimes I wish I had bought into Nikon when I started shooting



Sure 60fps is nice but it does take a lot of horse power to process that much data. The processors in DSLRs are catching up to their bigger brothers but there is a very good reason why dedicated video cameras are much bigger. More room for processing power. Be patient and wait for the next batch of Canon's to come out.

If you shoot mostly video then you are better off having stuck with Canon. Nikon is slowly catching up to the current gen Canons but I am willing to bet once Canon comes out with the new 5D they will again be miles ahead.


----------



## FotosbyMike (Mar 9, 2015)

To answer your original question yes Canon will enable this option at some point but at what cost.


----------



## goodguy (Mar 9, 2015)

Braineack said:


> The D5300 does 1080p @ 60fps and has a better articulating screen for video over the D750 -- plus it costs signficantly less than the 7DmII.


Oh I think you are right, forgot about the D5300 and D5500.
This option might not be what OP is looking for but it is a viable option.


----------



## Frank M (Mar 9, 2015)

FotosbyMike said:


> To answer your original question yes Canon will enable this option at some point but at what cost.



Yeah, I'm not too concerned with the cost, and like I said, the 7D Mark II already does it, but I'm looking for something with an articulating screen.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 9, 2015)

Frank M said:


> FotosbyMike said:
> 
> 
> > To answer your original question yes Canon will enable this option at some point but at what cost.
> ...



I would be surprised if the 5D mk IV had an articulating screen on it.


----------



## FotosbyMike (Mar 9, 2015)

Since you are looking for an articulating screen, look at using your cell phone as a external display with DSLRController


----------



## Braineack (Mar 9, 2015)

goodguy said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > The D5300 does 1080p @ 60fps and has a better articulating screen for video over the D750 -- plus it costs signficantly less than the 7DmII.
> ...



is that what nikon is at now? i cant keep up.


----------



## goodguy (Mar 9, 2015)

Braineack said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...


LOL, I hear ya, they keep recycling nearly same DX camera over and over again, very little changed since the D5200, few tweaks here, few tweaks there but its basically same camera.


----------



## Frank M (Mar 9, 2015)

goodguy said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > goodguy said:
> ...



I wouldn't say that's entirely true. From what I know, the 5200 didn't have 60fps full HD, the 5300 does. That's a pretty big improvement from a video perspective IMO.


----------



## goodguy (Mar 9, 2015)

Frank M said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...


Obviously there is small upgrades but nothing substantial, they cant produce exactly same camera, they need to make something justify a new model.


----------

